# I'm a loner at university.



## MissKarlie (May 2, 2014)

I'm a 19 year old male. The people I share a house with for accommodation are very social people. I go out with them on occasion, say to walk around town, or go to the pub. When I do I realise more and more how out of sinc I am with them.

Even when I'm comfortable with the people around me I won't necessarily talk much. Just because of laziness. So I tend to just listen to them in the pub. I can't contribute even if I wanted to because usually I have no idea what they're talking about. Politics in Russia and whatnot, really weird stuff.

They've caught me walking around town by myself several times and asked me why I didn't invite them. They don't understand that I prefer doing things by myself. Unfortunately this has given the impression that I don't like them. When I see them around the house now they just nod at me as a greeting and leave the room.

When they were younger they were probably the popular kids at school, you know the type, the ones who bullied everyone else. I wasn't even picked on when I was younger, I was ignored completely. I remember in sixth form when new students came to greet us, several people I considered my friends thought I was a new bloody student.

Since then I just dislike people. I've never really gotten to know anyone properly. Whenever I talk people look at me like I'm weird, which annoys me. So forget it, I give up. I'll be forever alone.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Stay strong, you will not forever be alone but only if you do not want to be.
I remember when my socialness was high i never wanted to do anything alone even go buy something such as groceries. I would make sure friends were with me, now I get it, don't care to call someone instead of doing something I can do solitarily. 

If you care to take in my opinion i would say make an effort with your room-mates and get to know people. After all there in your life for a reason, find out what that reason is. Learn off them. It is not regular to want to do things alone all the time, that is my regard.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Don't let it get to you.

Also, what is the problem? You enjoy being alone yet you're worrying them thinking of you as weird for being a loner.

If you are alone a lot and don't talk to them, I can see why they would think that. Start by asking how they are and by being friendly (easier said than done I know, lol) but start with small talk. It's okay if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Sun Burst (Dec 8, 2013)

Same. At uni. I walk alone and they know it. I bump into them once in a while but they dont care. I was called strange. I told some of them that I like alone evening walks and they made this creepy looking face at me. I can small talk and other stuff but they never want to be around or anything, Im not pushy. I tried to befriend them but its only one way friendship, they never called, write, or even sit next to me during lectures. I think its because someone finds you weird and then they talk about it, it spread and people are stupid, naive and believe without proof. I like how they call themselves good christians sometimes.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm exactly the same man, I can't go outside anymore because I can't bear to see groups of friends, it's too much for me.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I can relate. I'm starting my 3rd year of college in the fall and haven't made any friends. I spend a lot of time alone, but I've become comfortable with being a loner.


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

University is one of the hardest places to be alone.


----------

